# Video bearbeiten - Hilfe wird benötigt!



## k31ner (31. Januar 2008)

Hallo!
Ich brauche dringend hilfe bei folgenden Sachen:
1. Ich möchte Pfeile und / oder Vierecke in bestimmten Farben an bestimmte Stellen ins Video einfügen. Kann mir jemand sagen, mit welchem Programm das geht und wie das Ganze funktioniert? 
Folgende Programme habe ich schon installiert: Pinnacle Studios und Adobe After effects 6.5 und Windows-Movie-Makerrolleyes

2. Bei einigen Nachrichtensendungen (z.B. bei NTV) wird unten in einer Leiste eine Schrift eingefügt, die von links unten nach rechts unten läuft. diese Schrift ist in einem Farbigen Kästchen. Wie kann man so etwas machen? Und ich möchte auch die Höhe des Kastens (und damit auch der Schrift) variieren.
Mir stehen wieder folgende Programme zur Verfügung: Pinnacle Studios, Adobe After effects 6.5 und Windows-Movie-Maker.

mfg. k31ner


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (31. Januar 2008)

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen auf tutorials.de

Da es sich bei Deiner Frage wohl ausschließlich um die Videobearbeitung handelt
und wir davon glücklicherweise einen eigenen Bereich haben, schiebe ich diesen
Thread mal da hin.

Grüße
Markus


----------



## darkframe (1. Februar 2008)

k31ner hat gesagt.:


> Mir stehen wieder folgende Programme zur Verfügung: Pinnacle Studios, Adobe After effects 6.5 und Windows-Movie-Maker.


Hi,

mit AfterEffects kenne ich mich noch nicht so aus; da fange ich gerade erst mit an. Den Movie-Maker kannst Du in diesem Zusammenhang vergessen.

Bei Pinnacle Studio kannst Du so etwas beispielsweise mit dem Titel-Editor lösen. Am einfachsten wäre es, wenn Du dazu mal in das Handbuch schaust, Suchbegriffe: Titel, Objekt

Eine 1:1-Anleitung kann ich jetzt gerade nicht liefern.


----------



## shubi86 (3. Februar 2008)

k31ner hat gesagt.:


> Hallo!
> Ich brauche dringend hilfe bei folgenden Sachen:
> 1. Ich möchte Pfeile und / oder Vierecke in bestimmten Farben an bestimmte Stellen ins Video einfügen. Kann mir jemand sagen, mit welchem Programm das geht und wie das Ganze funktioniert?
> Folgende Programme habe ich schon installiert: Pinnacle Studios und Adobe After effects 6.5 und Windows-Movie-Makerrolleyes
> ...



Hallo. Du kannst Adobe After Effects für alle Aufgaben nutzen.

1.) Für die Pfeile lädst du dein Videomaterial in dein After Effects Projekt und plazierst es in der Komposition. Dann erstellst du mit dem Text-Tool (T) ein neues Textobjekt. Für Pfeile nutzt du einfach eine der Wingdings-Schriften. Diese enthalten eine ganze Menge verwendbarer Pfeile. Mit Hilfe der Textattribute legst du Farbe, Größe usw. fest.

Gefallen dir die Pfeile nicht, kannst du auf Seiten wie z.B. acidfonts.com weitere Dingbats-Schriften laden. (Arrows).

2.) Für die Laufschrift erstellst du zunächst eine neue Farbebene in der gewünschten Farbe (für den Balken -> rot). Danach ziehst du mit dem Rechteck-Masken-Werkzeug auf den unteren Teil der Farbfläche ein Rechteck. Genau dort, wo der Balken erscheinen soll. Alles andere wird transparent und das ursprüngliche Video schaut durch.

Für die Laufschrift tippst du deinen Text ganz einfach mit dem Textwerkzeug auf den Bildschirm. Anschließend animierst du einfach die X-Position des Textes von rechts nach links. Die Y-Position wählst du so, daß der Text genau auf dem Balken entlang läuft.
Eigentlich ganz einfach


----------

